# Lowrance X52 Standart geber an Farbecho



## shafty262 (18. November 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem Boot ein älteres Gerät von Lowrance. Ein X52 mit S/W Display. Meine frage ist jetzt ob ich den Geber einfach an ein Farbdisplay packen kann und welche dann für den Geber in Frage kommen. Es soll einfach nur anstatt S/W farbe darstellen.

viele Grüße
Shafty

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (18. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance X52 Standart geber an Farbecho*

An welches Gerät willst Du den vorhandenen Geber anschließen?
Schau doch bitte einmal nach in den technischen Daten des SW Echolotes um welchen Gebertyp es sich handelt. Wenn dann für Dich klar ist, an welchem Farb Gerät er arbeiten soll kann man das leicht prüfen.


----------



## shafty262 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance X52 Standart geber an Farbecho*

Ich weiss noch nicht an welches Gerät. Das ist ja mein Problem. Am liebsten eins bei dem ich Quasi nur S/W Moni gegen einen Farb Moni tausche. Am Geber selbst steht nix drann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shafty262 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance X52 Standart geber an Farbecho*

Ich hab für den vorderen Bereich des Bootes nen HDI 7.

Das hat nen extra Geber verbaut. Am Fahrersitz halt das X52 und das hätte ich einfach nur gerne in Farbe ohne den ganzen Geber austauschen zu müßen. 

Der Geber ist vermutlich der Standart Geber vom x52.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (19. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance X52 Standart geber an Farbecho*

Dann  frag doch einfach einmal bei Lowrance an und schilder dein Problem nach dem Motto: ich habe den Geber am Boot fest verbaut, welches Fachecholot kann ich nutzen ohne den Geber tauschen zu müssen.


----------



## shafty262 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance X52 Standart geber an Farbecho*

Ich versuch das mal.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

